# HELP Need Planer opinion!!!



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a chance to buy this planer for $300, I have to drive 2hrs to get it, so thats another $38.00.

Of course I would thoroughly verify operation and condition.

Cast iron table. Heavy-duty stand with built-in casters. 
Three knife cutter design for both planing knives @ molder cutters.
Maximum planing width = 13 inches. Maximum planing thickness = 6 1/8 inches.
Two feed rates- 10 or 20 inches per minute.
1-1/2 HP 1ph. 115/230volt.
PRICE NEW: $1,237.00 

Here is a very clear review on this model.









I want something larger & heavier than the typical lunchbox type planer, I like that the blades can be sharpened, compared to the dewalt735 which are so thin sharpening aside from a little honing isn't really possible.

What do you think?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Yoca,
I guess it depends what you plan on planing, and how much of it. I have a lot of Jet equipment and am very satisfied with all of it. They've been around for a long time and seem to offer good machinery. $300 doesn't sound bad for something like that, assuming it all works. Looks like it's in nice shape. I have a dewalt 735. I got it when they first came out. It has done a good job. There is an aftermarket set of blades available that are thicker and supposed to last a lot longer. I haven't tried them yet. The biggest thing I look for in a planer or jointer, besides how well they cut, is, how easy is it to change the blades. If it is a p.i.t.a., you'll put off changing them. Reading the review, it doesn't sound like the jet's are too bad to change. If you go to get that one, have the seller fire it up and run a few pieces of hardwood through it and see how it works.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

HEY!

I need help making this decision before this planer is gone!

Should I pull the trigger on this one or NOT?

I like the idea of an in between planer, smaller than a 15", larger than a lunch box. I can use the molding feature we will be doing some type of new molding similar to crown around 3 rooms, plus windows, doors, baseboard, this summer. However that feature wasn't even on my want list.

I have found a couple of other reviews that give it a thumbs up. The alternative would be the Grizzly G1037Z 13" Planer/Moulder, but doubt if I would find one used in the near future.

need some thoughts.....


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so-so on it, but I read the review and didn't see anything about molding capabilities - if it has it and I just missed it, then yes I'd buy it. If not, then it's a good deal, not a great deal, depends on what you call and how the coin lands when you flip it. You're only getting less than an inch extra from the normal 12-1/2" planers on the market today. How often do you plane things 12.75" wide?
PS: I didn't see the dust collection port in the pic. If it doesn't have one, you'll need to buy or make one. My Makita has this style housing and if you don't suck out the chips then half of them will fly down and get smashed into your board by the rollers.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> I'm so-so on it, but I read the review and didn't see anything about molding capabilities .


The first sentence of the review


> *Impressions
> *This description of the Jet JPM13 planer / molder takes place a few years after I made the purchase


Here is a video of the JPM13 doing some molding





Another video close and upfront inspection of the blades and some innards.





I have seen pics of the dust adapter, it is nothing more than a sheetmetal tapered boot. I can easily adapt a s/m 14" tapered boot with extension to work, they are only about $8.00

Without a doubt there are features not available on the older model I would be buying compared to the newer version or Grizzly's version. For example no in/out feed rollers (except what is inside the unit).
However regarding cost, I did find a ref or two from used machine suppliers selling the JPM13 for $700+ knowing they would get knocked down to $500 or $600, so $300 is a pretty good price, especially if it works properly. If I have to replace the blades a set is only $45.

I haven't looked into the cost of molding blade sets, from the little I know they could be expensive. 
Also I need to verify where I can get parts, so will be checking that on tomorrow. 
Friday I'm scheduled to go complete this deal, I have some reservations. I have asked for info from the seller, and he responds with bare minimum. I will be trying to talk to him tomorrow on the phone. If he is not open with info, I may cancel, I don't need to do a 4 hour drive to find out, something is wrong.

I like the size/footprint even in a small space such as mine I should be able to fit it in. The power using 1 1/2 hp according to most user reviews is good. From the videos it is difficult to hear how loud this baby is, but it doesn't sound excessively noisy, and a couple of reviews have verified it.

Yet I lean toward dedicated equip instead of combo types, having two decent dedicated machines is normally better than one so/so combo unit where many compromises might have gone into the machine to make it competitive.

Still waiting to hear from the other equipment gurus, and their opinion/advice.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

NO JET Planer/molder for me!

The idiot stood me up!
After talking on the phone Thursday and 4 emails, plus an agreement to meet Friday afternoon we had already agreed on the price and that we had a deal, yet he said he would give me his address Friday morning, I was to call when I was leaving home.

The seller & his shop are in San Francisco, and I live 100 miles from there. When I called this morning to let the seller know I was leaving and get his address, on the other end the phone immediately went to voice mail (in other words he had his cell ph turned off). I quickly did a search on this guy and found him under 3 different company names, and all were active all had the same phone number but none had an address. I felt that if the guy was that enterprising he certainly would be returning my call before I reached S.F.

I was wrong, 4 calls unanswered in route, I decide I wouldn't cross over the Oakland Bay bridge and deal with S.F, so I pulled off at San Pablo (25 miles from S.F.), and wait for the return call. Rain finally showed up for the winter, so the drive to S.F. was in heavy pouring rain. I waited two hours, left another couple of msg. check with the wife at home, no message or email. The 75 mile drive home was even worse and took almost 3 1/2 hours.

I have done at least 3 dozen purchases from $10 to over $5000 with sellers off of Craigslist, several I have drove 50,100, even over 200 miles to meet the seller and complete the deals.

The bummer is, even though I was only looking for a good planer, after I saw that this also did molding, discussing it with the wife we agreed we would wainscot several rooms using a molding style instead of panels, so I really wanted that damn planer/molder.

Question:
If the seller calls and has a reasonable excuse or simply apologizes, would you make arrangements again to meet and buy the planer?
Since I still want the planer, if it were you demand that he cover at least the gas I wasted on the first trip $50 and take it off the cost of the planer?

Or forget it, the guy is a flake, and even if the planer is in great shape, move on there will always be another. 
(Stung once shame on you, stung twice shame on me!)


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

If he'd already agreed to get with you Friday, wouldn't give his address ahead of time, and then stiffed you - he's a flake. Better you than me. I'm a vindictive SOB. If it was me I'd take his phone # and name, find a way to get his address, send him a gas bill, and post it all right there in the tools section of CL 

"Hey if Mr. John Doe of 123 maple tries to sell you a tool don't trust him because he'll give you this phone # 123-4560-7890 and then disappear on you after you waste a day and 40 bucks gas."
I like CL but there are so many flakes and fakes that when I sell something my disclaimer is longer than my description (I don't do western union, pesos or euros. I won't trade it for your junk, your dope, or an hour with your ho. I don't care if you're a Nigerian prince trying to reclaim his long lost heritage - I won't hold it for your special envoy to pick it up, won't ship it, and if you send me a check I'm not going to cash it and send you the extra money......)


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> "Hey if Mr. John Doe of 123 maple tries to sell you a tool don't trust him because he'll give you this phone # 123-4560-7890 and then disappear on you after you waste a day and 40 bucks gas."
> I like CL but there are so many flakes and fakes that when I sell something my disclaimer is longer than my description (I don't do western union, pesos or euros. I won't trade it for your junk, your dope, or an hour with your ho. I don't care if you're a Nigerian prince trying to reclaim his long lost heritage - I won't hold it for your special envoy to pick it up, won't ship it, and if you send me a check I'm not going to cash it and send you the extra money......)


LOL, I had similar thoughts, like posting an ad from his zip code so it will be next to his, and rip on him.

After reading more the problem is I really want that planer/molder. That model is like the number one sold in its class but in the closed cabinet version. Unfortunately they rarely come up for sale, and usually at more than double the $300 this guy is asking. So his planer if in great shape, and I am going to guess it is, (don't ask me why), is a rare commodity. A 3blade cutter weighing approx 225lb with cast iron table, capable of both planing and molding. At $300 if it is still available is a really good deal.

He hasn't responded to my email, and I know he won't answer a call from me. However I have come up with a couple of ideas to snooker this guy and get what I want, provided it is there. 

We will have to see if all the effort results in getting what I want or just headaches.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Well if he just stopped answering his phone then chances are he was playing you while entertaining offers from other people and the planer is now sold to someone else.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

UPDATE...

It's been a month and half since I was stood up on the deal listed above, however I am going to pickup a Jet JPM-13 planer/molder tomorrow. 

This one is only 5 years old, original owner, says it was hardly used doesn't have more than a couple of thousand feet if that run through it. 

Price isn't as attractive/low as the one above a hundred more, but this one we know he history, how old, plus he has agreed to throw a couple of other things into the deal. So will have to wait until I see it and whatever I walk away. I again have to drive about 75 miles, however this guy is a straight shooter, I can tell. I have all the necessary contact info phones #s & address.

Pictures and reviews coming....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal. Go get it. :thumbsup:

I hate it when they don't call back but I've come to expect that. More than likely it was sold. I did that recently for my Grizzly sander. A very attractive price and I knew others wanted it. Guy got back from work at 5 and I was told to call then. I drove down and was within 15 minutes of his place when I called at 5 on the dot. This one ended happily (for me). As we were loading it into my van his wife was relaying her conversation with the most recent caller (three since I got there). Something like "I knew it! I told my wife it would be gone right away at that price (sob)." :laughing: Sometimes you win, sometimes you loose. Sounds like this guy is holding on to it for you which means he is a class act. I always give these folks a little extra respect for it.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Go get it. :thumbsup:
> :laughing: Sometimes you win, sometimes you loose. Sounds like this guy is holding on to it for you which means he is a class act. I always give these folks a little extra respect for it.


Your absolutely right, and your example stresses some planning and out thinking of possible competitor buyers.

This seller let me know he has had a few calls, but listening carefully and reading between the lines comparing his voice & email communication, the other callers were trying to low ball him. The price on this item is fair, however we opened up the concept of adding value, which he has mentioned several things. Further I made it clear the final price is based on my visual inspection. Will have to see how it turns out. One thing, I'm not driving 75 miles for an inspection, I expect to return with the planer, unless some big surprise that can't be negotiated.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You need to research existing parts for the jet planer. Parts will make the difference to me in an older tools purchase. 

I bought the Delta DC-33 planner 12yrs ago and most parts are still available. I used older tool catalogs to reference the tools age and selling price... I payed $425 and drove 90mile round trip


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Rebelwork said:


> You need to research existing parts for the jet planer. Parts will make the difference to me in an older tools purchase.
> 
> I bought the Delta DC-33 planner 12yrs ago and most parts are still available. I used older tool catalogs to reference the tools age and selling price... I payed $425 and drove 90mile round trip


I agree, I called Jet today and parts are readily available, plus the tech said the current model most of the parts are interchangeable.

As for value, new this model sold between $1000-$1200. The newer Jet JPM-13CS (closed stand) is $1100-1300, and might be on sale somewhere for $1000. I am ok with the price, I have been watching these since I decided to buy the first one and know what they go for regularly.

I really like the idea of a level of planer between "lunchbox" and the more commercial 15". That is where this planer is, but it is more than a planer, I can do molding which we intend to do in our house in the next year or two. 

From a practical point since I'm working in a garage shop with very limited space, a benchtop/lunchbox style planer would be a better fit. However in terms of performance and resale I am hoping the Jet JPM 13 is the better all around choice, and I am willing to squeeze in another piece of equipment. Worst case, I don't like it, and want to drop down to a DeWalt 735, since I bought the Jet for the right price or close to it, and if in good condition, I should easily get my money back, most likely even make a $100.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I just got home with the Jet JPM-13 planer / molder, it is in very good shape, everything can be restored to as new condition inside and out, after I completely disassemble and lube everything it will be like new. 

The negatives, he didn't have some of the accessories that came with the planer several hex wrenches, no manual, specifically the knife setting gauge, and molder cutter setting gauge. He thought he might be able to find them and mail them to me, we will see.
Other than that the machine looks good and should run just fine, especially after I tweak it a bit.

We fired up the planer and ran a 8ft 2x4 through. First the pitch of the machine running isn't very high and while running wood through changes the load & pitch slightly it was very tolerable, that is good because I will be running it in a residential neighborhood, and the neighbors shouldn't mind too much.

This machine isn't a big heavy duty planer, but it isn't a lightweight lunch box type either, weighing slightly over 200 lbs, with cast iron table, and cast iron framing, it really is a stable platform for its planing tasks.

To get it home we laid it on its side on 5" foam cushion but I might have tweaked the angled steel stand frame slightly when torquing down the rope for shipment. I seemed like in his shop the wheels all set flat, but in my garage it feels like one corner is tweaked.

*New Scroll Saw*
Thats right, this guy had several pieces of equipment, two 14 delta bandsaws (he was asking too much), 2 older 1960-70 floor drill presses, a 3/4hp Delta Drill press (again he wanted too much), a delta 3/4 hp open stand jointer, and a NEVER used 16" delta scroll saw on a matching angle steel stand.

I had no plans on buying the scroll saw, but something kept tell me to go ahead and get it. According to the seller it had never been turned on. Well we checked it, it runs fine.

$550 for both the JPM-13 and the 16" never used Delta scroll saw with stand. Not a great deal, just an ok deal. When I walk away with a used piece of equipment and know that I can use this thing for 3 - 5 years and still get back what I paid, then I'm ok with the price. Oh yeah he threw in a adjustable height HTC HRT-10 roller stand.

When I get the JPM-13 cleaned up I will post some pics and a review.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think this alleged deal sounds better than an OK deal. More in the very good deal category. :thumbsup:

But you know what they say, no pix... :whistling2:


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry about pics, it was late when I got home, and I still had some stuff to do. Tomorrow is suppose to be sunny, I will try to take some.

The seller was really a super guy, he even gave me two brand new wall clocks in the sealed box. One for my wife and a huge SF Giants clock for my shop. He had a ton of stuff in his storage that I would love to spend a day going through, there was some real treasure there.

I am doing a project in the house so it will be a couple of weeks before I can get around to cleaning up the Jet Planer. It works fine now, but I really want to tear it down and put it back together, the parts that need to be lubed, lubed. It has sat for 4 years unused. The owner was actually embarrassed how little he actually used it. I am grateful I found the review which tells me what I need to pay attention to.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Here are some pics.

Nothing special just the equipment, which hasn't been cleaned up or gone through yet. I did wipe off some of the dust.

The Delta SS350LS (LS is for the stand), the seller said this saw was never used, I believe him, however someone put it together and stripped all the packing and storage grease. I did not get as good a deal as I could had I researched this a little, it was selling phasing them out at Lowes for around $200 and some with discounts got it for a lot less. The saw appears to work fine. However I really couldn't judge because I never have used one or been around one. I did do some tight curves, the cut was really smooth and seemed to work fine. The high speed of the SS350 on my model seems a bit slow, I will research this.

The Jet Planer JPM-13, is really in great shape. This planer really wasn't used much at all. Today I laid it on it's back to adjust the wheels they wouldn't roll, and noticed the bottom of the cast iron base, (the table is cast iron and the base is cast iron), there was hardly if any sawdust. Under the cast iron base is the chain gear to raise and lower the saw, I included a pic that shows what that would look like if the Planer had been used a even a little. Plus you can easily see in one shot the waffle like grid under both the cast iron table and the base have no sawdust in the corners, it is perfectly clean just a little dust.

I am disappointed, to raise and lower the table, the handle would hardly move, it was real stiff when I tested it at the sellers place, however either due to laying it on it's side during transport to my home, or just from some of the slight build up of corrosion, the handle hardly budged. I didn't want to force it, since my plan from the beginning was to strip the whole unit down and completely go through it both clean and lube.

The table corrosion isn't that bad, the seller tried spending a few minutes with some kind of rust buster stuff right before I arrived, but really didn't clean it. It will be easy after I disassemble to clean it. 

The body and stand are in very good shape, it almost looks brand new except for a couple of scrapes, either due to my moving it, or when he closed his business and moved it to his storage building.

The HTC stand was thrown into the deal, because I wasn't happy about not getting the original tools. Actually it wouldn't have mattered that much except I really wanted a JET JPM-13, and his price though not the best was good enough.

I forgot to take pictures of the two clocks he gave me. One for my wife, and she liked it a lot, it is going up in our kitchen. The other for my shop is at least 18-20 inches and is a SF Giants clock. My boys are going to try real hard to talk me out of it. Both of these were brand new in the box, sealed. 

I got a call this morning from the seller reassuring me he was looking for the missing tools and manuals, I may not have got the absolute best bargain, but it was good enough, and I met someone I enjoyed doing business with.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Spend some time reviewing the instruction manual. Sounds like its just needs to be used. Kinda like an old car thats been sitting around. Run it and blow the dust out of it:thumbsup:


----------



## dmc1903 (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently purchased a planer on CL, after replacing the blades, tuning up the machine, I had full buyers remorse. 

My jointer is a Helical cutter head, it's amazing and I really wish I would have got a planer wth a helical cutter head. 
Best of luck wth your purchase


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

dmc1903 said:


> I recently purchased a planer on CL, after replacing the blades, tuning up the machine, I had full buyers remorse.
> 
> My jointer is a Helical cutter head, it's amazing and I really wish I would have got a planer wth a helical cutter head.
> Best of luck wth your purchase


If you bought the planer at the right price you should easily be able to get your money back and buy what you want. 

While looking checking CL for a month n half the JPM13 goes for used, about $200-300 more than I paid. After I go through mine return it to like new condition, it should easily sell for at least a $100-200 more than I paid.

To me that is one of the best things about buying used vs new, new out the door and it loses 20%-30% value, used that depreciation is gone. Yes it is a hassle to trade up, but if you look at like a game, and a learning process, it can be fun along the way. I almost bought the guy's 20 year old Delta Bandsaw, two things it was only 1/2 hp, and he wanted too much. I didn't want to give the impression that I was a low baller, and have him rethink our deal on the planer.


----------

